# Results from differnt set-ups



## D.Oliver (Jan 27, 2012)

Like many on here, I've been trying to get better photos of my pens.  I use a stand and light box with a three light setup.  Two lights shine from the side and one from the top.  This dramatically impoved my photos but I was real happy with hue or tint so I started experimenting with differnt bulbs to see what that would do.  Here are some photos showing the results.

This was shot with a point and shoot camera under the curly-que energy saver bulbs.


 
I felt this had a yellow tinge to it.

Here is the same pen with "daylight" bulbs


I thought this one had a rose tinge to it.

Lastly, here is the same pen using Brooks803 method of photoing a pen.  No light other than what is provided by the flash.
It should be noted that this was shot with a differnt camera than the first two.  The point and shoot I used in the first two didn't have a big enough flash to provide enough light.

This is the truest representation of the colors in the pen and backround.

Thought others might find it useful.


----------



## azamiryou (Jan 27, 2012)

Does your point-and-shoot have a white balance setting? I'd be curious to see the first two with the white balance set.

Basically, I think what you're seeing is a white balance problem. The one with the flash has the correct balance because the camera "knows" the white balance required for its own flash.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 27, 2012)

azamiryou said:


> Does your point-and-shoot have a white balance setting? I'd be curious to see the first two with the white balance set.
> 
> Basically, I think what you're seeing is a white balance problem. The one with the flash has the correct balance because the camera "knows" the white balance required for its own flash.


 
I honestly couldn't tell you.  I'll have to consult the manual.  If that's the case, does that mean the type of light bulb used in my 3 light set-up wouldn't have much of an effect if the white balance was correct?


----------



## azamiryou (Jan 27, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> If that's the case, does that mean the type of light bulb used in my 3 light set-up wouldn't have much of an effect if the white balance was correct?



Yes -- in theory, anyway. I think if you take them with the correct balance, the background and overall effect will be the same.

Ideally, the pen color and details would also be the same... but I wonder if they really will be. Please let us know the results if you experiment.


----------

